# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Metal conduit from ceiling to old round light switch

## TomH

Afternoon all, 
Currently in the process of renovating our 1930's house.  We've had all the lighting rewired a few years ago.  We are making some changes to one room where the wall with the light switch is going, so I need to relocate it (or my electrician does).  The obvious place for the new switch would involve removing a wardrobe (probably going to do it anyway) and then he chases the wiring down the plaster / brick wall to the new switch.  In all the other rooms I have metal conduit down the door jamb to a round bakelite type switch. 
Instead of chasing down the wall could I use the same arrangement?  I.e metal conduit down from the ceiling down to the door jamb with a new type round switch to match the existing ones in the house?  Obviously my electrician would be doing the all the wiring. 
Cheers, 
Tom

----------


## Bros

> Afternoon all,  
> Instead of chasing down the wall could I use the same arrangement?  I.e metal conduit down from the ceiling down to the door jamb with a new type round switch to match the existing ones in the house?  Obviously my electrician would be doing the all the wiring. 
> Cheers, 
> Tom

   Yes you can. The old conduit would have been split conduit maybe earthed at one end. The main conduit in use now is PVC and I suppose you can still get galv screwed conduit. The switch you mention would be a special type as the old ones had either a screw off cover or one with two screws both mounted on a wooden block. 
How about a pic of the one you want to change and the ones that have been changed as I am interested.

----------


## doovalacky

https://classicelectric.com.au/shop/  https://www.classicswitches.com.au/c...eatured&page=1 
You can still get with a little effort some similar style switch. While the conduit supplied these days looks a  little different with some paint you can get something that looks OK.

----------


## Bros

> https://classicelectric.com.au/shop/  https://www.classicswitches.com.au/c...eatured&page=1 
> .

   Pretty flash complete with mounting blocks. I’m afraid I would rather the modern ones but I live in a modern house but they would be the thing if you wanted to keep the 30’s look.

----------


## David.Elliott

I did the same, however using the metal conduit can be a challenge with current rules, not impossible, just harder. Needs to be earthed etc.  I just got some 15mm plastic grey conduit, scuffed it up with sandpaper and painted it black.<br>
Made the mounting block and has a repro plastic, brass look switch.

----------

